
San Francisco Controller Publishes Candid Report On How Badly They Need Twitter - bound008
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/16/san-francisco-controller-publishes-candid-report-on-how-badly-they-need-twitter/
======
va_coder
How is taxing stock option gains more 'audacious' than taxing income gains?
They both are taxing work. Why is one more 'audacious' than another?

~~~
kevin_morrill
Fair point. The real question we should be asking is for what purpose and how
is the money being spent.

